# The medieval slaughterhouse: Chivalry



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 18, 2013)

This game where you slice peoples arms off, heads and mutilate them in other horrible ways. You charge in the spearhead knowing you'll get a bite of cold steel and die slowly, holding the spot where your arm once was. You get the feeling of a glorious victory when you beat someone in a duel of life and death when there's a crowd watching you two fight. You hear your arrow pierce a charging halberdier's skull and see the arrow stuck in his head, falling with the collapsing corpse.
You shield takes an incoming attack and you retaliate with unforgiving force with your mace, smashing the helmet off an enemy knight and see his face, the face you know will soon be motionless.
Midst a brutal combat in comes your friend John the retard and starts swinging his spear left and right next to you and kills you and your teammate.

Does anybody else play this?
I'm addicted to this right now. It'd be awesome to get folk to play with!
Also, what do you think of the game?


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> This game where you slice peoples arms off, heads and mutilate them in other horrible ways. You charge in the spearhead knowing you'll get a bite of cold steel and die slowly, holding the spot where your arm once was. You get the feeling of a glorious victory when you beat someone in a duel of life and death when there's a crowd watching you two fight. You hear your arrow pierce a charging halberdier's skull and see the arrow stuck in his head, falling with the collapsing corpse.
> You shield takes an incoming attack and you retaliate with unforgiving force with your mace, smashing the helmet off an enemy knight and see his face, the face you know will soon be motionless.
> Midst a brutal combat in comes your friend John the retard and starts swinging his spear left and right next to you and kills you and your teammate.



This game sounds surprisingly good for when you're in need of a good vent.
Sold on Steam, I presume?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 18, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> This game sounds surprisingly good for when you're in need of a good vent.
> Sold on Steam, I presume?


Yup! And it is EXCELLENT for some venting though it can double your frustration if you don't do well xD


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Yup! And it is EXCELLENT for some venting though it can double your frustration if you don't do well xD



Eh, there's always the satisfaction afterwards of clobbering a difficult foe's head in. 
It only makes the "brains-to-mace"-part more fun when you actually to get it right.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 18, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> Eh, there's always the satisfaction afterwards of clobbering a difficult foe's head in.
> It only makes the "brains-to-mace"-part more fun when you actually to get it right.


xD
Very true.


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 18, 2013)

I love Chivalry... Just I'm not really that good and can pretty much only play vangaurd.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 29, 2013)

I've heard about it and my friends love it. Have to look into it next time there's a sale. Combat looks nice and weighty.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Jan 29, 2013)

Want this very much,
probly never get it


----------



## Heathenreel (Jan 29, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I've heard about it and my friends love it. Have to look into it next time there's a sale. Combat looks nice and weighty.


Thats what I love about Chiv, the combat just FEELS fantastic. It really feels like you're hitting someone with that huge ass maul/sword/mace. You get plenty of control on how you aim your swings and some interesting combos you can pull off, especially with the feinting.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Jan 29, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> This game where you slice peoples arms off, heads and mutilate them in other horrible ways. You charge in the spearhead knowing you'll get a bite of cold steel and die slowly, holding the spot where your arm once was. You get the feeling of a glorious victory when you beat someone in a duel of life and death when there's a crowd watching you two fight. You hear your arrow pierce a charging halberdier's skull and see the arrow stuck in his head, falling with the collapsing corpse.
> You shield takes an incoming attack and you retaliate with unforgiving force with your mace, smashing the helmet off an enemy knight and see his face, the face you know will soon be motionless.
> Midst a brutal combat in comes your friend John the retard and starts swinging his spear left and right next to you and kills you and your teammate.
> 
> ...



Also, known as Chivalry, Medieval Screaming Game...

But in all seriousness it does rock. I would be down to play if your interested. I rock a Zweihander 

lxdrhawkxl on steam


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 30, 2013)

Saybin~Iacere said:


> Also, known as Chivalry, Medieval Screaming Game...
> 
> But in all seriousness it does rock. I would be down to play if your interested. I rock a Zweihander
> 
> lxdrhawkxl on steam


It'd be awesome to play with ya, but there's a nasty distance between us that causes lag and the timezones are not quite wonderful either. I'll add you just in case though.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Midst a brutal combat in comes your friend John the retard and starts swinging his spear left and right next to you and kills you and your teammate.


This is one thing about the game that really grinds my gears.

Other than that I love this game though! It's definitely one of my favourites.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 31, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> This is one thing about the game that really grinds my gears.
> 
> Other than that I love this game though! It's definitely one of my favourites.


It is horrible, but a necessary evil. If there was no team damage, it would just transfrom into frantic horizontal swing fest.
Imagine trying to push a cart or attack a cart when everybody is swinging all the time.
   If only teammates would learn to use overheads and stabs in a crowd. That's what I do and I get teamkills very seldom


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 31, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> It is horrible, but a necessary evil. If there was no team damage, it would just transfrom into frantic horizontal swing fest.
> Imagine trying to push a cart or attack a cart when everybody is swinging all the time.
> If only teammates would learn to use overheads and stabs in a crowd. That's what I do and I get teamkills very seldom


And if only people on the ballista wouldn't just randomly shoot into a crowd, though sometimes in can be pretty hilarious.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Jan 31, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> This game where you slice peoples arms off, heads and mutilate them in other horrible ways. You charge in the spearhead knowing you'll get a bite of cold steel and die slowly, holding the spot where your arm once was. You get the feeling of a glorious victory when you beat someone in a duel of life and death when there's a crowd watching you two fight. You hear your arrow pierce a charging halberdier's skull and see the arrow stuck in his head, falling with the collapsing corpse.
> You shield takes an incoming attack and you retaliate with unforgiving force with your mace, smashing the helmet off an enemy knight and see his face, the face you know will soon be motionless.
> Midst a brutal combat in comes your friend John the retard and starts swinging his spear left and right next to you and kills you and your teammate.
> 
> ...



Just a shout out to you! It was fun playing with you! Except when you shoot me in the faic...


----------



## Krigare (Feb 1, 2013)

I've been with Chivalry since it's start. I played Age of Chivalry, the source mod the game is based off of, and became an Alpha tester for Chivalry. I've seen a lot change in the game, but it's always remained fun. A game with longevity, I'd say, is a good thing these days.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 1, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> And if only people on the ballista wouldn't just randomly shoot into a crowd, though sometimes in can be pretty hilarious.


Haha, yeah. Samw goes with the catapult. The best shot I've seen was when a guy tried to be helpful and kill a stubborn knight, he ended up saving him by killing 4 teammates xD



Saybin~Iacere said:


> Just a shout out to you! It was fun playing with you! Except when you shoot me in the faic...


Yes, it was most unfortunate, but maybe next time your head shall be spared. Your legs and arms however, I am not certain :V




Krigare said:


> I've been with Chivalry since it's start. I played Age of Chivalry, the source mod the game is based off of, and became an Alpha tester for Chivalry. I've seen a lot change in the game, but it's always remained fun. A game with longevity, I'd say, is a good thing these days.


Ooh a long time veteran. I'd LOVE to duel you. Nothing feels better than cutting the limb of a fighter much higher in rank and game hours than you.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 2, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Haha, yeah. Samw goes with the catapult. The best shot I've seen was when a guy tried to be helpful and kill a stubborn knight, he ended up saving him by killing 4 teammates xD
> 
> 
> Yes, it was most unfortunate, but maybe next time your head shall be spared. Your legs and arms however, I am not certain :V
> ...



So mean.....


----------



## Krigare (Feb 2, 2013)

Chivalry and I have an understanding. I vent all my anger and frustration at it by yelling derogatory remarks at my monitor half the time I'm playing the game, and the other half of the time I'm alive and fighting. "Good Chivalry Fighter" is not really synonymous with me, but I like to maintain a 2:1 or, Gods forbid, a 1:1 kill/death ratio....... 
You're welcome to punt my severed head around a little if you can find me in-game.

If by any chance you also have War of the Roses, I'd be happy to fight you there, as well. (I'm also a LOT better at that game.... >.>)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 2, 2013)

Krigare said:


> Chivalry and I have an understanding. I vent all my anger and frustration at it by yelling derogatory remarks at my monitor half the time I'm playing the game, and the other half of the time I'm alive and fighting. "Good Chivalry Fighter" is not really synonymous with me, but I like to maintain a 2:1 or, Gods forbid, a 1:1 kill/death ratio.......
> You're welcome to punt my severed head around a little if you can find me in-game.
> 
> If by any chance you also have War of the Roses, I'd be happy to fight you there, as well. (I'm also a LOT better at that game.... >.>)


Sadly I do not possess that game.
but if I somehow see you in-game, I'll be sure to try and get an honourable duel


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 2, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Sadly I do not possess that game.
> but if I somehow see you in-game, I'll be sure to try and get an honourable duel



Chivalry is best k...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 2, 2013)

Saybin~Iacere said:


> Chivalry is best k...


Agreed. Though I can only say this by the outer appearance and the image given to me by it. War of the roses looks more arcade than true medieval combat.
Chivalry feels more like what I'd imagine medieval fighting was. Both are entertaining though, no argument there.


----------



## Fernin (Feb 2, 2013)

Fuck this game looks sweet. But arg! I don't have the money to spare for it. >.<


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 3, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Fuck this game looks sweet. But arg! I don't have the money to spare for it. >.<



Then when you do, buy it!


----------



## Fernin (Feb 4, 2013)

Saybin~Iacere said:


> Then when you do, buy it!



That's the plan! =0


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 4, 2013)

Fernin said:


> That's the plan! =0



GOOD! We will be waiting then!


----------



## Fernin (Feb 5, 2013)

Saybin~Iacere said:


> GOOD! We will be waiting then!



I got it. And I must say so far I like it. Granted it feels more like a beta than a finished game in some ways, but it's a load of fun.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 6, 2013)

Fernin said:


> I got it. And I must say so far I like it. Granted it feels more like a beta than a finished game in some ways, but it's a load of fun.


I think the game sorta went to the wrong direction UI wise with the update. If they only put the old UI back it'd feel way less like a beta.


----------



## Fernin (Feb 6, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I think the game sorta went to the wrong direction UI wise with the update. If they only put the old UI back it'd feel way less like a beta.



It's not so much the UI that feels betaish to me as it is the optimization and general gameplay. Still a riot though, and one of the few games (the other being TF2) that I'm just having too much fun to get mad at when I play it. BF3 on the other hand, a game I like more than almost any other inspires me the heights of unimaginable rage.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 6, 2013)

Fernin said:


> It's not so much the UI that feels betaish to me as it is the optimization and general gameplay. Still a riot though, and one of the few games (the other being TF2) that I'm just having too much fun to get mad at when I play it. BF3 on the other hand, a game I like more than almost any other inspires me the heights of unimaginable rage.


Even with it's flaws, it is indeed a riot and a hell of a good game.
It can get quite frustrating and I've been very close to smashing my pc screen to bits, but so far I've contained my rage. Alt-f4 is so calming at times.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 8, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Even with it's flaws, it is indeed a riot and a hell of a good game.
> It can get quite frustrating and I've been very close to smashing my pc screen to bits, but so far I've contained my rage. Alt-f4 is so calming at times.



*Ragequit...

I am disappoint...


----------



## Kahze (Feb 9, 2013)

Everyone should buy this game and we should invade Chivalry like a pack of northern wolves. I want to see an FA guild come together. I'll provide the Team Speak or the Ventrilo if enough people are interested in indulging into some medieval badassery.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 9, 2013)

Saybin~Iacere said:


> *Ragequit...
> 
> I am disappoint...


I'd rather call it pre-emptive quitting. As I am not raging when I do it, but very close to it.
And alt-f4 is way cheaper than spending 200e on a new monitor xD


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 9, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'd rather call it pre-emptive quitting. As I am not raging when I do it, but very close to it.
> And alt-f4 is way cheaper than spending 200e on a new monitor xD



But you HAVE TO destroy your monitor, no if's, an's or but's....


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 10, 2013)

Saybin~Iacere said:


> But you HAVE TO destroy your monitor, no if's, an's or but's....


NEVER!
My rage fuels my success!


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 11, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> NEVER!
> My rage fuels my success!



On topic and slightly relating to your post, I notice people do a lot worse when they rage in Chiv. Not one of those games you can flip out on and do well...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 12, 2013)

Saybin~Iacere said:


> On topic and slightly relating to your post, I notice people do a lot worse when they rage in Chiv. Not one of those games you can flip out on and do well...


Yes, this is true. My username has sarcasm in it for a reason. 
It is fun to read all the angry messages in the chat made by raging players xD


----------



## Bambi (Feb 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;8Ijb69jekYw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ijb69jekYw[/video]

For those of you who wanted to see what all of the rage was about. >


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 13, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Yes, this is true. My username has sarcasm in it for a reason.
> It is fun to read all the angry messages in the chat made by raging players xD



Might need to come ply this with you more since Aliens is disappoint


----------



## Kahze (Feb 16, 2013)

Saybin~Iacere said:


> Might need to come ply this with you more since Aliens is disappoint



Dude, it would be so awesome to have you on board. I play with coffee on almost a regular basis. It is an AWESOME game.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 16, 2013)

Kahze said:


> Dude, it would be so awesome to have you on board. I play with coffee on almost a regular basis. It is an AWESOME game.


Daily basis, yes. We need to play longer though!


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 17, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Daily basis, yes. We need to play longer though!



Well you did Ragequit on me last night, your fault....  In all seriousness Yes I could use more decapitations in my daily routine. Though that last game we played that TK I did on you was awesome! HORIZONTAL SWING! *Coffeecup was killed by Saybin*   ^Looks over Shoulder^ "Ah shit...."


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 17, 2013)

Saybin~Iacere said:


> Well you did Ragequit on me last night, your fault....  In all seriousness Yes I could use more decapitations in my daily routine. Though that last game we played that TK I did on you was awesome! HORIZONTAL SWING! *Coffeecup was killed by Saybin*   ^Looks over Shoulder^ "Ah shit...."


That was an exception :V
 There was that team damaging bastard who kept chasing me and stealing all kills and killing me in the process. I got a bit angry at him.
We need to play this game today. Say, in 4-6hours from now?
Hell, once the custom servers come up (I recall they promised us privates, not sure if I recall right) we should host FAF duel championships. Kahze, even though low rank, is quite hard to kill D:


----------



## Aidy (Feb 17, 2013)

When the free weekend was on I spent most of my time playing with one of the catapults, firing it randomly ahead of me and getting loads of kills

I'd buy it just to be 'that guy'


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 17, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> That was an exception :V
> There was that team damaging bastard who kept chasing me and stealing all kills and killing me in the process. I got a bit angry at him.
> We need to play this game today. Say, in 4-6hours from now?
> Hell, once the custom servers come up (I recall they promised us privates, not sure if I recall right) we should host FAF duel championships. Kahze, even though low rank, is quite hard to kill D:



I would be up for this!


----------

